# BigMax Da Man!!



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Congrats BigMax!! You got some press there with your catch. I'm sure kayak fishing will catch on more and more with this kind of press... it seems to be catching on here at P&S.

Congrats again.

http://www.timesdispatch.com/servle...id=1149189648775&path=!sports&s=1045855934844


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

its from Richmond Times dispatch!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

awesome article and well-deserved


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Maxx, I sent you a PM. Our sports department is interested in your story, too.

I sent you my cell number. Give me a call this weekend if you're interested.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Deffinately a good read! Way to go Max!


----------



## StephenVa (Nov 11, 2005)

Good story... Congrats!!!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I have been watching shark week on Discovery, and they said that the Sandtiger is the most docile of all the big sharks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

ruthless said:


> I have been watching shark week on Discovery, and they said that the Sandtiger is the most docile of all the big sharks.


Sandbar and sandtiger are two different species.Either way no matter how docile they are they are usally [email protected] when hooked and put on th beach.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I meant sandbar......


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

Belive me, I have caught my share of these guys and all are different. (sandbars) Some come in pretty meekly, but quite a few go bezerk. I had a 4 1/2 footer in the cooler that was gutted and on ice. He busted the latches on the cooler,jumped out and chased everybody on the deck. In fact, the one I caught turned and lunged at my leg open jawed while I tried to get near for a picture. I had one photo with a closeup of a tennis shoe leaping in front of the lens. Trust no sharks while handling them. They might not attack you in the wild, but now you've got them in a corner..they have to fight or die. I know I would.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I was just jabbin at Bixmax, I caught a bull, not to far north of where max got his sandbar. After release it circled our boat for hours and attacked the outdrive when we started to leave.


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

ruthless said:


> I caught a bull, not to far north of where max got his sandbar. After release it circled our boat for hours and attacked the outdrive when we started to leave.


Hmmmm.......Sounds to me like the reputation of Ruthless has gotten around in the fish community, and that bull shark wanted to change his name to Rootless.  

BM


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I didnt get that name shark fishing, thats for sure! I choose not to even mess with them now, any catch is truly incidental and they get the long release. I use cadmiun plated hooks so the will eventually rust out. 

I was planting oysters near Oyster (when I worked for VMRC) and a seven foot shark practically swam between my legs. The guy on th boat said "shark" and I practically jumped over it to get back on the boat. The guys on th boat were laughing so hard, the said I was walking on water.

While I was in Hawaii, I got the story about Bigmax, and asked a local fisherman if they caught sharks. He promptly said, "we regard them as guardians of the sea, and as Gods. You dont mess with em bra. We eat the same fish, and leave each other alone. Good deal huh?"


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Nice ink, BigMax*

They should have titled the article, "Nads of Steel"


----------

